# Please help? Agression between algea eater and GBR



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey there guys, i fed my fishies tonight and after words noticed that my algae eater (pictured below because im not 100% sure what is is) was harrasing my rams whenever they got near it. what should i do? i dont wanna screw with my rams because out of the 6 of them 2 have definatly paired up from what ive been reading.

the rams kinda fight back a bit but then dart away, they alot faster then the algea eater

should i remove the algae eater? if i do what should i replace it with?

thx, Brad


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I forget the name of the that algae eater, but it's a known terrorizer when they mature. They even kill certain fish that are slower by sucking the slime off the bodies. You may want to ID that guy and look him up on google for more accurate info.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think that's a chinese algae eater


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

i think thats what it is also, a friend at big als says it may be a golde algae eater or a chinese. either way i took it out of the tank for now and have it in my 125. ill be picking up a bristlenose for the GBR tank this week.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Otos make a good algae eater for a tank of smaller fishes. They do a great job and are innocuous.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

BillD said:


> Otos make a good algae eater for a tank of smaller fishes. They do a great job and are innocuous.


Agreed - and BN's will (should!) leave your rams alone as well, so are also a good choice.


----------

